

The 5 most socially destructive aspects of Silicon Valley - kyledrake
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2015/04/5-worst-things-about-the-techno-libertarians-solidifying-their-grasp-on-our-economy-and-culture/

======
sukilot
The article has approximately 0 relation to the headline. The article is just
a ramble about rich businesspeople aren't very helpful to everyone else. The
article adds nothing that wasn't long debated a hundred years ago, and
certainly doesn't argue or explain it well.

------
tomglindmeier
There are huge amounts of money in SV that produces all sorts of amazing
things. But you will always see negativ side effects one has to deal with.

------
pluckytree
I couldn’t find all the footnotes and linked articles to justify and support
his anti-libertarian screed.

~~~
davidgerard
... you're speaking as though libertarianism is the default and disagreeing
with it is a remarkable thing requiring explanation. Observably, that's not
statistically the case at all.

